# Fusion - Juice Reviews



## kevkev (30/5/16)

Hello EcigsSA

I ordered some of the Fusion e-liquids from @SAVapeGear last week and @skola asked me to give some feedback on them. I am no great juice reviewer, nor do I know how to word a review, but I will try my best.

Fusion juices are available from SA Vape Gear at a very affordable price, R200 for a 50ml.
They come in clear PET bottles and have all the necessary warning labels.

Find them here: http://savapegear.co.za/collections/fusion

First up is the Ice Cream Envy:

I have vaped this juice since Friday in my Serpent Mini. I am using a single 24g 316L SS coil at 0.3 ohms and firing between 35 and 45 watts.

This is a very smooth ice cream and strawberry vape. The strawberry tastes great and it is not too overpowering. I always have a fear ordering strawberry juices, as sometimes they are too overpowering, but this suits me just fine. I can taste the ice cream, and I can taste the strawberry.
I will definitely be re-ordering this one!

@skola I will add some thoughts on the other two when I have spent some more time with them. I can tell you that I am enjoying them.

Thanks for reading.

Here is a picture of what it reminds me of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/5/16)

Thanks very much for taking the time to do this review @kevkev and thanks for the support.

Maybe @Kaizer could also add something to this thread.

Thanks guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/5/16)

So many strawberry juices competing for attention wow


----------



## Greyz (31/5/16)

If you love Strawberry and (ice)cream jooses, and I love them, then the sudden flood of Strawberry vapes is just what we wanted 
#HAPPYDAYS

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kaizer (31/5/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks very much for taking the time to do this review @kevkev and thanks for the support.
> 
> Maybe @Kaizer could also add something to this thread.
> 
> Thanks guys



I must say these juices really surprised me. For the price, I was expecting a cheapish Liqua type of clone - but I was totally wrong. The juices are extremely smooth. The juice descriptions is exactly what I taste. Often I buy juices and it tastes nowhere close to the write-up, but these Fusion juices are straight on point. My favorite so far is the Coco Cookie. The smoothness of the vape is truly enjoyable.

I must say that I have tried these juices on the Ccells (0.9) and I did not enjoy it one bit. I popped them in the Reo (Dual 28g NiCr80 1.5ID ~ 0.4ohms) and the flavour and smoothness came out beautifully. These juices are not in your face flavour, but rather a mellow calming juice that helps you drift away..... well, its like that for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (31/5/16)

Thanks for the feedback @kevkev, great right up! To the point. And the fact that you would order it again is enough to make me try it out. Looking forward to reading about the other flavours.


----------



## Chilli (31/5/16)

The Coco Cookie and the Café Mocha are winners in my book !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/5/16)

Greyz said:


> If you love Strawberry and (ice)cream jooses, and I love them, then the sudden flood of Strawberry vapes is just what we wanted
> #HAPPYDAYS


I just got over my strawberry phase lol... but the rest of the line up has me super interested. Must try some.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

OK. We have very few liquers. Actually none made locally. And tobacco and whisky/brandy or similar. Like Blackbird. We need less sweets and more serious.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

Overall, wr need more for the grown-ups. Nobody really catering to us.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Overall, wr need more for the grown-ups. Nobody really catering to us.



Haha, I liked this analogy...

Although, not a drinker - so my fruitloops can keep me young at heart.

Wors Roll flavour, incoming!


----------

